# Say good-bye to the rest of your day



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://us.mms.com/us/dark/index.jsp

8)


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Don't click the link! He really does mean say goodbye to the rest of your day, or week.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I got 4 so far, shame I don't know more about dark films!

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ive got 8 dont know how :wink:


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

14 so far... Lunchtime over now though, so will try again later.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

24 in 15 mins


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

15 in 10, penny drops with a resounding thunk on some..


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

14 so far and stuck


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

ok, up to 35 on a "slightly" extended lunch..... if anyones got the M&M on the staircase... PLEASE PM me a clue - thanks


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

saint said:


> 24 in 15 mins


  Why am I not surprised J. :wink:


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

mw22 said:


> ok, up to 35 on a "slightly" extended lunch..... if anyones got the M&M on the staircase... PLEASE PM me a clue - thanks


PM sent...

I'm up to 42 now, but completely stuck on the last few. Anyone know what the two buildings in the middle of the picture are (one looks like a barn, the other a house with a guy looking through a telescope in the window)?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

maTT robinson said:


> mw22 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, up to 35 on a "slightly" extended lunch..... if anyones got the M&M on the staircase... PLEASE PM me a clue - thanks
> ...


Can you send me a clue as well to that one. Anyone worked out what the big 7 is?

(Joke so pleaaassee don't think I'm thick)

Tom


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

maTT robinson said:


> one looks like a barn, the other a house with a guy looking through a telescope in the window)?


Check out the guy walking up the path (use closeup) ... :wink:

Perhaps he isn't looking from a window at the front of the house .... :wink:


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

scavenger said:


> Perhaps he isn't looking from a window at the front of the house .... :wink:


Ta...


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

46 down, 4 to go...

I am stuck on -
the red M&M juggling coins
the grim reaper standing in a circle
the swarm of butterflies(?) flying out of the building on the left
the woman who's torso is bound up with chains at the base of the picture


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

maTT robinson said:


> the red M&M juggling coins


Don't bother - I just guessed that one!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Got the butterfiles, could only think of one film


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

Nem said:


> Got the butterfiles, could only think of one film


Thanks!

Just two to go...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've still only got about 6, just not fan of these sort of films tho.

Nick


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

Up to 49 - just stuck on the tied-up woman at the bottom of the picture... If anyone knows this, please PM me a clue!


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

I did PM you... did you not get it? did it not help?

Mike


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

mw22 said:


> I did PM you... did you not get it? did it not help?
> 
> Mike


No PM received yet???


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

PMd it again

Mike


----------

